# MOPPING



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

When I first started smoking a lot I did a fair amount of mops on mainly briskets and some pork shoulder. I don't hear much about mopping on this site. Has anyone recently or regularly mop? Some say mopping adds more flavor to the meat but if you have a nice coating of rub why would you mop? I stopped mopping because it was a P.I.T.A. If I had to, I just spritz with apple juice.....Anyone around here mop on a regular basis? Used a mop for or during a competition??


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

No mop for me.  I just recently started to spray a little apple juice on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> When I first started smoking a lot I did a fair amount of mops on mainly briskets and some pork shoulder. I don't hear much about mopping on this site. Has anyone recently or regularly mop? Some say mopping adds more flavor to the meat but if you have a nice coating of rub why would you mop? I stopped mopping because it was a P.I.T.A. If I had to, I just spritz with apple juice.....Anyone around here mop on a regular basis? Used a mop for or during a competition??



IMHO mopping is a waste of time and isn't as advantagous as some say it is.  The only thing I think mopping does is extend the time of your cook due to opening the pit so much.


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Mop whole hogs, spray (really mopping) shoulders, leave butts alone (if on the WSM)(spray if on an offset)


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

I like to mop..and I think it does add to the flavor, just MHO....but I don't find that I lose the temp in the pit when I mop...It's back up to temp pretty quick..If I'm using WSM I don't mop.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

I would tend to agree. Not saying that it's a waste of time but I don't see it being that much of an advantage as far as flavor is concerned.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Maybe it's the mop.....


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 29, 2006)

There are several advantages to mopping, depending on the cut.  I don't necessarily open a pit to mop, but if I'm going to open the pit anyway, why not.  NEVER put cold mop on hot meat.  The cooling will definatly add time to your cook.

Mopping adds an extra layer of flavor to your bark.  I mop a whole hog at the flip, and everytime I check the progress of the cook.  Thermometers are a great tool but, tell whether a hog is done to standard takes visual and physical checking.  The right ingredients will also change the hues of the meat, making your presentation better.  Finney has it pretty much catagorized.

I also mop chicken, with a primarily oil based mop.  In fact I've been known to spray straight canola on chicken.  It makes the skin turn a really nice mahogany.

Ribs require something sweet like apple juice.  There is nothing wrong with layering flavors onto a slab or ribs as long as all the flavors compliment each other.

I prefer spray bottles over brushes.  Less of your rub goes away.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 29, 2006)

What Jack and Finney said.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Waste of time and money. Do a taste comparison if you think the "anti-mop" contingent is all wet! Do one cut:

fat up, injected, not mopped, and in foil on a WSM

Do the other:

fat down, not injected, mopped, on an offset


You be the judge! #-o  :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 30, 2006)

I have actually thought the same way until I tried something and noticed a big difference in the final product.  If you are going to foil your ribs...don't bother mopping or spraying.  Juice will never get into the butt so why bother. If you foil brisket, what's the point?  I did find it useful for one part and am still playing with it. When final results are in I'll let you know.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

If you dont like what the mop/spray does for the meat, maybe you arent useing the right mixture of a sauce/rub combo. If you dont mop because your food doesnt need it, well you da man. What I use as a mop works well for us but it took some searching to find a good one. The spraying with apple juice thing never did appeal to me though so if thats what people thinks a good mop is, well I wouldnt mop either.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 30, 2006)

*Mopping?*

I mopped for years.  Somebody asked me and I told it made the BBQ better.  They said I was wasting my time.
I tried again, one Butt mopped, the other not.
I couldn't tell the difference and have not mopped anything but the kitchen floor since.
Smoke On!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats weird. If you cant tell the difference between mop/not mopped, you need to find another mop imho. The mop we use adds to the flavor of the meat. I have used worthless mops before so I agree it can be a waste of time and money.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

I find the cleaning the mini-mop-thing is more work that it is worth. I've gone to a spray bottle with an adjustabe nozzel. The only time the mini-mop-thing sees the light of day is when I'm showboating for nugs. I find it makes for good theater.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 30, 2006)

*Mop?*

You tell em' Dat Man!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I find the cleaning the mini-mop-thing is more work that it is worth. I've gone to a spray bottle with an adjustabe nozzel. The only time the mini-mop-thing sees the light of day is when I'm showboating for nugs. I find it makes for good theater.


Just soak the mop thingy for a while and then run it thru the ringer...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't have a ringer, I imagine somewhere somebody sells 'em.  All said, I'll stick to the spray bottle.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

I spray too, never used one of the mops myself but as long as it gets on the meat, its mopped.


----------

